# دروس في microcontroller



## احمد ستريك (21 يوليو 2008)

_بسم اللة الرحمن الرحيم_​ 
_بدايتا _نرجوا من اللة العفو العافية فى مماتنتا وحياتنا و نبدا الان الدرس الاول فى الميكروكونتروللر

هناك بعض المفاهيم التى يجب ان تكون فى اذهاننا وهى تشمل مفاهيم الميكرو كنتروللر
1النظام الضمنى )embedded systemما هو هذا النظام هذا النظام من اسمة يعتبر نظام يدخل فية تدخل العقل الصناعى مثل الكومبيوتر وفائدة هذا النظام هى تنظيم العمليات التى يقوم بها system يعنى اى نظام يدخل فية الكوميبوتر يعتبر نظام ضمنى ويعرف ب
"system whose principle function not computitional but is controlled by computer "
بعض الامثلة للنظام الضمنىالعاب الاطفال الحديثة الغسالة السيارات الحديثة والمكيروواف
_والكثير الكثير من الامثلة ............._
ما هو الميكرو كونترولر؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
انة عبارة عن كومبيوتر صغير جدا موضوع فى icوظيفتى التحكم فى عمل ما 
ماهو الفرق بين الميكروكونترولر و الميكروبروسييور؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
الفرق هنا فى التركيب وفى تأدية الوظيفةوالتعلم والكفاءةهو ان الميكرو كونترولر يتكون من 
1ALU(arithimatic logic unit 
2PC(personal computer
3Accumalator
4 I/Ofunctiopn
5-working register
6-data memory 
7-program memory 
8-timer
9-counter
10-crystal
هذة هى اغلب الموكونات الموجودة فى PIC microcontrollerطيب ما هو PIC
peripheral interface controllerوهذا ما سوف نتحدث عنة فى الدروس المقبلة انشلء اللة 
ومقدما الميكرو المنتشر فى الاسواق هوpic & atmel& 8051 ولكل واحد لها عائلة تتنتمى لها طيب احنا هندرس الpic ويكون فى علمك انك لو تعلمت واحدة يعنى تعلمت اوامر واحدة هتقدر تتعلم الباقى بسهولة طيب نرجع لموضعنا تانى الفرق الاخر لميركو بروسيسور ؟؟
هو نا الميكرو بروسيسور يحتوى فقط على 1
ALU
2-Acummlator
3-working register
4-pc
بس الباقى ممكن تجيبة من الخارج وتركبة على البورضة مثل timer crystal & couter& data memory & prog memory 
طيب الفرق التعليمى بين الميركو والميكروبروسور بصراحة لا يوجد فرق كبير طيب الكفاءة بصراحة كفاءة الميكروبروسيور اقوى من الميكروكونرولر طيب ............................... 
انا شايف ان الجرعة دى كويسة انشاء اللة هناك المزيد من الجرعات ............


----------



## احمد ستريك (21 يوليو 2008)

*الدرس الثانى Micro!!!!!*

بسم اللة الرحمن الرحيم​قد ذكرنا فى الدرس الاول مكونات pic الاساسية انة 1-ALUوهى التقوم بعمليات الرياضية والمنطقية 
2-accumalatorهو الذى يساعد على اتمام العمليات التى يقوم بها ALU
3- workng registerودة اهم جزء فى الميكرولانة هو دة اللى انتة هتشتغل بية طول الوقت وهوة اللى انتة هتحط فية كل القيم اللى انتى عاوز تحطها فى register
4-pc ودة يقوم بعمل العميات سطر سطر ونشوف الكلام دة كلة عند الشرح للبرنامج انشاء اللة 
5-counter/ timerو الاول مسئول عن الوقت والثانى مسئول عن العدد 
6-crystal ودى اهم حاجة موجودة فى ic ووظيفتها تسريع عمل البرنامج ومنها انواع 
A-low power(200KHz)
B-restance capacitor
C-high power(4MHz_20MHz)
E-Xt 200KHz_4MHz
5-memory
data mem
prog mem
data memدى ذاكرة الغرض منها وضع بيانات تمسح عند فصل التيار الكهربى عنهاRAM
prog mem دذاكرة تستخدم لحفظ البرنامج عليها ودى لا تمسح عند فصل التيار عنها 
طيبدة كان شرح المبسط للاحنا قلنا فى الاول طيب​


----------



## احمد ستريك (21 يوليو 2008)

*الدرس الثالثmicro!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

بسم اللةالرحمن الرحيم


كنا ذكرنا الذاكرة فى الدرس الثانىmemory 
memory is tow type first one is volatile memory second i s nonvolatile memory
the volatile memory iis mmeory clear after cut the electric
but non volatile memory isnt clear after cut the electric
ودة مرفق جميل جدداااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
فى كل الموضوع دة بالتفصيل جدا وشكرا واالدرس الرابع انشاء اللة هيكون عن الاوامر بتاعة البرناجم واحنا هندرس بواسطة assembly language 

نرجواااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا الرددددددددددددددددد للتكملة والسلام عليكم ورحمة اللة و بركاتة


----------



## المهندس بلكس (21 يوليو 2008)

شكرا اخي الكريم


----------



## المهندس بلكس (21 يوليو 2008)

بارك الله فيك ياحمد


----------



## المهندس بلكس (21 يوليو 2008)

مستني الدرس الرابع على احر من الجمر


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (22 يوليو 2008)

تحية طيبة .

قمنا بتثبيت الموضوع لأهميته ولكي يكون في متناول الأيدي .

جزاك الله خير جزاء وتسلم على جهودك النيرة .

تقبل فائق اعتزازي .

البغدادي


----------



## احمد ستريك (22 يوليو 2008)

*الدرس الرابع micrO*

بسم اللة الرحمن الرحيم​فى الدرس الرابع_ INSTRUCTION SETS _
فى البداية انا هنكلم على الاوامر سوف نشرحا وندى امثلة سوف نتعلم ازاى ندخل على البرنامج ونكتي علية 
نبدأ
اول امر 
MOVLW K
دة اول امر ودة انتة ممكن تكون بتكتبة كتير جدا جدا شرح الامر دة هو انى بقول القيمة Kحطها فى WORKING REGSTERو القيمة دى ممكن تكون DECIMAL !BINARY!HEXADECIMAL
eX
MOVLW .232
MOVLW B'10101101'
MOVLW 0XFF

ثانى امر
MOVWF F
ودة امر بقول فية حط القيمة اللى فى WORKING REISTERفى REGISTER
ex
MOVLW .24
MOVWF PORTA
الثالث
FSR
INDF
FSRدة انا بعملة لو عاوزاضع قيمة واحدة فى اكتر من مكان ودة بيأخذ العنوان
INDFدة الريجستر اللى بوضع فية القيمة اللى انا عاوز اضعها فى كذا مكان
EX
MOVLW 0X34
MOVWF FSR
MOVLW .34
MOVWF INDFثم اعمل INCREMENT بس لسة ما قولنا
الرابع
MOVF F
دة امر بستخدمة لما اكون عاوز اضع قيمة فى ريجستر فى WORKING REGISTER
EX
MOVF PORTA
الخامس 
CLRW
دة عشان امسح WORKING REGوخلية بصفر...........
CLRF
دة امر عشان امسح الريجستر وخلية بصفر
السادس
BCF F,B
دة امر عشان اخلى بت فى ريجستر بصفر
اما 
BSF F,B
دة امر عشان اخلى بت فى ريجستر بواحد..
السابع
ADDLW K
دة امر عشان اجمع رقم بين WORKING REG
EX
MOVLW .23
ADDLW .2
دة يجمع ما بين 23+2=25,الناتج يخزن فى WORKING 
الثامن
ADDWF F,D
دة يجع ما بين قيمة مخزنة فى WORKING REGISTERو ق\REGوالتخزين هنا يعتمد على قيمة DESTINATION Dيعنى لو بواحد تخزن فى الريجستر لة بصفر تخزن فى WORKING REG
التاسع
SUBLW K
دة امر اعمل طرح نطرح ما بين K و WORKING REG
العاشر
SUBWF F,D
طرح ما بين قيمة فى ريجستر و WORKING REGويخزن على حسب D





ونكتفى فى هذا الدرس على تللك الاوامر حتى لا تدخل الامور فى بعضها وانا نمتظر استفسارتكم على اى شئ فى اللى فات كلة عشان نكمل واحنا فهميننننننن وشكرا اللة اكبر الحمد للة سبحان اللة​


----------



## المهندس بلكس (22 يوليو 2008)

كويس انهم اجتمعوا في موضوع واحد لتعميم الفائدة
والموضوع اكثر من رائع


----------



## احمد ستريك (23 يوليو 2008)

*الدرس الخامس micr0*

:58::17::33::69::15:بسم اللة الرحمن الرحيم​اولا الحمد للة ربنا وفقنا ونجحنا والحمد للة ودخلين على الشغل الجامد على القمبلة يا شباب 
المهم اليوم الدرس الخامس نستكمل الاوامر لو فى سؤال انا تحت الامر 
الحادى عشر
bsf F,b
دة امر بحدد بية القيمة الموجودة وهى ان تكون واحد مش صفر 
ex
bsf Porta,rp0
الثانى عشر
bcf Porta ,b
ودة امر بخلى القيمة الموجودة فى البت تكون صفرررر
الثالث عشر
andlw K
ودة امر بعمل بية And Gate ودى من Logic Gate اللى هية Or And Xor Nor Nand 
وبعمل And ما بين القيمة موجودة فى Working Registerو القيم Kوالتخزين فى Working Register والعملية تتم فى الصورة Binary
الرابع عشر 
andwf F,d
ودة امر اعمل And ما بين قيمة موجودة فى Registerوworking Registerوالتخزين هنا يعتمد على Destination D
الخامس عشر 
iorlw K
هنا بعمل اور ما بين قيمة موجودة فى Working Registerو K و طبعا العملية تتم فى الصورة Binary
السادس عشر
iorwf F.d
هنا بعمل اور مابين قيمة موجودة فى ريجستر و قيمة موجودة فى Working Register
السابع عشر
xorlw K
دة امر بعمل بية اكس اور ما بين K , و قيمة موجودة فى Working Register
فى الصورة Binary
الثامن عشر
xorwf F,d
دة امر بستخدمة لعمل اكس اور ما بين قيمة موجودة فى ريجستر وworking Reg و التخزين يعتمد على D
التاسع عشر
incf F,d
نعمل تزويد لقيمة فى الريجستر بقيمة واحدة 
decf F,d
نعمل تقليل بقيمة واحد للقيمة اللى موجودة فى الريجستر و التخزين على حسب D
العشرين
swapf F
دة امر بعمل بية تبديل ما بين Low Nibble &high Nibble
ex
swapf 0x3f
after Swap Will Be 0xf3





اية مش كفاية ......:8:......كفاية الدرس دة ونكمل الدرس القادم الاوامر بس ياريتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتت حد يسألأ حاجة هوة مش فاهمها عشان نشعر انة فية استجابة حتى ممكن نغير اسلوب الشرح وشكرا:73::73:
​


----------



## احمد ستريك (23 يوليو 2008)

*الدرس السادس Micr0*


بسم اللة الرحمن الرحيم​
نستكمل الاوامر 

الواحد والعشرون
Btfss F,b
دة امر بستخدمة لو انا عاوز اتحقق من البت يكون فيها واحد ولا لا
Btfcs F,b
دة امر بستخدمة لو انا عاوز اتحقق من البت فيها صفر ولا لا
الثانى والعشرون
Decfsz F ,d
دة امرب تخدمة لما اكون عاوز اوقف للوب عند قيمة معينة انة بيعديقلل القيمة فى ريجستر ويخزنها على حسب D
الثالث والعشرون
Incfsz F,d'
هنا بقعد ازود حتى اصل الى القيمى الل انا عايزة واكمل
الرابع والعشرون
Goto Label 
ودة امر بستخدمة لما اكون عايز اعمل لوب
الخامس والعشرون
Label Equ Address Of Reg
دة بأستخدمة لما اكون عايز اعمل ريجستر جديد انا معطية اسم ما 






كدة تقريبا دى الاوامر اللى ممكن نتعلمها والدرس القادم نحب نشرح البرنامج ولا نكلم النظرى ولا نعطى امثلة على الكلام دة كلة و انا منتظر ردكم وشكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا:16::19::15::15::15::15::15::15::5::5::5::5:​


----------



## mago0 (23 يوليو 2008)

أول شي يعطيكألف عافية يا أبو حميد
وشكرا جدا على مجهودك الفعال
ونشكر أخوانا المشرفين على تثبيت هذا الموضوع القيم وانشاء الله كلنا حنستفيد
وياريت تبدا تعطينا أمثلة على الدرر الي قلتها


----------



## المهندس بلكس (23 يوليو 2008)

مستنين السابع على احر من الجمر


----------



## عمار المتوكل (23 يوليو 2008)

السلام عليكم الموضوع هام وخاصة للدارسين واللي في مجال العمل
شكرا على هذا المجهود الطيب وبارك اللة فيك


----------



## احمد ستريك (24 يوليو 2008)

*الدروس السابع micr0*

بسم اللة الرحمن الرحيم 
​فى البداية يا شباب الان نحب نشرح ICاول مصنوع مادة مثل سيليكون ومن داخل ICهى عبارة عن بوابات منطقية تقوم بعمل معين طيب IC لة ارجل من على الجناب ولة جزء من الامام مقشوط دة عشان يعرفك مسكة IC طيب و هناك انواع كثيثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثرة من ICربنا يخللنا شركة INTELطيب وظيفة كل ICانا اللى بححددها على حسب البرنامج اللى انا بضعة فية وسعات الشركة هى بتنزل ICجاهز جاهز طيب تعالوا نتعرف على ارجل ICكل رجل لها وظيفة طيب والجزئية دى نأجلها شوية 
حتى ما ندرس REGISTERاللى انا ارفكوا بيها من الصبح 
REGISTER

دة عبارة عن محجوز فاضى فى memory وطبعا ما في مكان من غير عنوان ولذذللك لة عنوان طيب نرجع للماضى ونقول ان الميمورى لها انواع كلام دة قلنا قبل كدة منها dataوprogوان داتا لها انواع ram or eepromو رام لها نوعين GENERAL PUROSE REGgprوsfrSPECIAL FUNCTION REGطيب واللة ان sfrدى مجموعة من الريجسترات محجوزة فى الملمورى لتأدية وظيفة معين زى ما هنعرف المرات القادمة اما gprدى عبارة عن اماكن فاضية وبس انتة اللى تملاها لو تحب.........................​


----------



## عبدالرحيم الخطيب (24 يوليو 2008)

يسلمو اخ احمد ع هالمعلومات القيمه
بجد معلومات قيمه
وشكرا


----------



## المهندس بلكس (24 يوليو 2008)

thnx so much


----------



## احمد ستريك (24 يوليو 2008)

*الدرس الثامن Micr0*

بسم اللة الرحمن الرحيم
​الداتا ميمورى
كنا ذكرنا ان الدات ميمورى لها نوعين 


طيب .......... SFR دى نوع من الملمورى اللى موجودة فى الرام ودى اما كن محجوزة فى الميمورى لتأدية غرض معين هى الشركة اللى منزلة كدة مش احنا اللى بنتحكم فية بس GPRدى انا اللى بتحكم فيها وSFRدى بيكون فيها كذا banksو فى الاغلب دائما بيكونى 4 banks(bank0,bank1,bank,2,bank3) و لكل بنك لة عنوان انا اروحلة ولكل بنك لة ريجسترات خاصة بية طيب وكل ريجستر بيتكون من 8 بت او ممكن يكون 16 او ممكن يكون 32 على حسب الوظيفى اللى هتأديها ICطيب فى لكل IC داتا شيت بيكون معرفنى للicعن كل شئ فية 



-عن حجم ريجستر كام بت
2- كام امر ممكن اكتبة فى IC
3-حجم ذاكرة البرنامج
4- حجم ذاكرة الداتا
5-timer,capture,counter
6-compar
7-communication (duplexor half duplex 
يعنى دى الاغلب و على العموم كل شئ بيكون موضح فى الداتا شيت ​


----------



## احمد ستريك (24 يوليو 2008)

*الدرس التاسع Micr0*

بسم اللة الرحمن الرحيم





كتاب جميللللللللللل جدا عن مفهوم كلام Icو مع الشرح التمام


----------



## احمد ستريك (24 يوليو 2008)

*مع دروس Micro و شكرا*

بسم اللة الرحمن الرحيم





كتاب اخر جميللللللللللل جدا عن مفهوم كلام Icو مع الشرح التمام


----------



## احمد ستريك (24 يوليو 2008)

*ايضا مع دروس Micro000*

:73::19:بسم اللة الرحمن الرحيم:73::19::72::58::58:





كتاب أ×{{{{{{{اخررررر جميللللللللللل جدا عن مفهوم كلام ICو مع الشرح التمام:17::6::56::34::70::7::83::18::8::5::5::5::5::5::16::16::16::81::81::33::33::15::15::15::73::73:


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (24 يوليو 2008)

الاخ الفاضل احمد ستريك .

جزاك الله خيرا وجعلها في ميزان حسناتك .

شكر وتقدير على جهودك الطيبة وتفاعلك وحرصك الكبير والمنير .

تمنيتنا لك كل التوفيق والنجاح الدائم .

البغدادي


----------



## احمد ستريك (24 يوليو 2008)

*مع دروس Micr00*

بسم اللة الرحمن الرحيم 


انا نفسى ان نقرأ تللك الكتب ولو حتى جزء منها لانها مفيدة جدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا 
واللة الموفق وانشاء اللة الدرس العاشر عن timer ودة المهم كلة فى الميكروووووووووووووو بجدددد بجددددبجدددبجدد بجدد بحددب ججددب ب بججد ودة كتاب يشرح الprogrammer وهوة بية استطيع احرق البرنامج داخل IC وشكراااااا


----------



## belal-alsharaa (25 يوليو 2008)

مشكوووور جدا جدا وفقك الله


----------



## mtc.eng (26 يوليو 2008)

شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## المهندس بلكس (30 يوليو 2008)

اكثر من رائع


----------



## احمد ستريك (31 يوليو 2008)

*مع دروس Micr0*

بسم اللة الرحمن الرحيم


انا اسف على الغياب دد بس انا كان عندى امتحاناتت اليوم سوف نتحدث عن delayاى انى اريد ان اخر امر بعد مضى زمن معين هذا الامر ينفذ مثلا انا اريد ان انير led ثم بعد مضى زمن مقدارة ثانية انير الاخر وهكذا................ززززززز

كيف انا انفذ هذا التأخير هو انى هكتب برنامج يعمل هذا التاخير يعنى لا يوجد function ممكن تنفذ التأخير بعكس cالمهم كيف انا اعمل الاداة التى تنفذ التأخير 

1-instruction loop
2-timer
اليوم هنتحدث عن الاولى بستخدام اللوب نعمل التاخير مثلا انا عاوز اعمل تأخير مدة ثانية


DELAY-1S
LOOP1
MOVLW .64
MOVWF COUNTER1

LOOP2 
MOVLW .64
MOVWF COUNTER2
LOOP3 
MOVLW .80
MOVWF COUNTER3
LOOP
DECFSZ COUNTER3,1
GOTO LOOP3
DEFSZ COUNTER2,1
GOTO LOOP2
DECFSZ COUNTER1,1
GOTOLOOP1
RETURN



ودة برنامج تأخير مدة ثانية هو ان البرنامج يعمل نقص فى اللوب الاخير لما يكون بصفر يعمل SKIPللسطر اللى بعدة ثم ينقص اللوب 2 ........ وهكذا حتى ينهى دورتة بزمن ثانية و الثانية فى وحدة الميكرو كونتروللرر هى ممكن نكون 50000ميكرو ثانية تقريبا 

ودة هدة اليوم عشان بس الغياب برنامج يعمل ROTATION OF LED


INCLUDE P16877A.INC#
CONFIG _WDT _OFF&XT_OSC_&LVP_OFF__
ORG.0
BSF STATUS ,5
BCF STATUS ,6 ;FOR BANK CHOSE HERE IS BANK 1

CLR TRISB; FOR OUTPUT

BCF STATUS ,5; BANK 0
MOVLW B'11111110'
MOVWF PORTB
BSF STATUS ,2
MOVLW .7
MOVWF COUNTER
XXX DECFSZ COUNTER,1
GOTO RIGHT
MOVLW .7
MOVWF COUNTER
CALL DELAY_1S
RLF PORTB,1
GOTOXXX
RIGHT
RRF PORTB,1
GOTO XXX
GOTO $B
END و لو فى اى مشكلة فى البرنامج يا ريت الرددددددددددددددد العاجل وشكراااااا 
هذا من فضل ربى


----------



## احمد ستريك (3 أغسطس 2008)

*اية الاخبار؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

تمام
لللللللللللللللللللللللللل


----------



## احمد ستريك (11 أغسطس 2008)

*اية الاخبار*

اية الاخباررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## محمد المعناوى (11 أغسطس 2008)

ارجو الحصول على كتب فى الplc


----------



## صلاح دراغمة (13 أغسطس 2008)

انا والله شاكر جدا جدا للمهندس احمد واقول له بارك الله فيك في هدا المجهود الكبير وحرصك على رفع المستوى العلمي لاخوانك في هدا المنتدى وارجوا منك اخي الحبيب ان تكمل لنا هده الدروس بشكل مفصل ولا تنسانا 
لانها والله مهمة جدا لنا لمعرفة كيفية التحكم في الاجهزة 
وشكرا جزيلا لكم.


----------



## صلاح دراغمة (13 أغسطس 2008)

ان شاء الله راح ندرس الموضوع بس نتمنى انك تستقبل الاسئلة اللي راح اسألها عن الموضوع 
وتعطينا اجوبة مفصلة عن هده الاسئلة 
وشكرا جزيلا الك على هده الجهود الطيبة والله يببارك فيك يا رب.


----------



## مصطفى الكاشف (14 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا على هذا المجهود


----------



## احمد ستريك (14 أغسطس 2008)

*تحت الامر*

انا فى خدمتكم ولكن اعظرونى لو اتأخرت عليكم وشكرا


----------



## احمد ستريك (14 أغسطس 2008)

*انا فى خدمتكم*

:86::60::10::83:انا فى خدمتكم ولكن اعذرونى او اتأخرت عليكم:87:


----------



## احساس القلم (18 أغسطس 2008)

معلومات ممتازة وشرحك تحفة
تحياتي,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## الفانتوم (19 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا اخي على الموضوع الرائع ----------- بس لو عندك كتب تعليم 8051 ياريت===== وشكرا


----------



## احمد ستريك (20 أغسطس 2008)

*انشا ء اللة ابحثللك*

8051

جارى البحثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثثث:75::75::75::75::75::75::75::75::75:


----------



## mmaee87 (21 أغسطس 2008)

مشكووووووور.


----------



## فادي حداد (28 أغسطس 2008)

مشكوووور اخوي على العمل الرائع واتمنى التوفيق لك ولجميع القائمين على المنتدى لكم اجمل تحية والسلام عليكم


----------



## المهندسة البغدادية (6 سبتمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم
مشكورين على هذا الموضوع القيم


----------



## المهندسة البغدادية (6 سبتمبر 2008)

عندي أسئلة حول تصميم البرامج في 
8085 microprocesser
ممكن؟ مع جزيل الشكر


----------



## احمد ستريك (7 سبتمبر 2008)

*بالطبع*

نعم ممكن انشاء اللة واانا على اتم الاستعاد للمساعدتك والاى شخص يريد الاستفسار وانا تحتح الامر
اسألى واتركى سؤاللك وانا هجواب علية انشاء اللة واسف على التاخيروكل عام وانتم بخيرررررررررررر:7::7::7::7::7::7::7::7::7::7::7::7::7::7::7::7::7::7::7::7::7::7::7::7::7::7::7::7::7::7::7::7::7::7::7::7::7::7::7::7::7::7::7::7::7::7::7::7::7::7::7::7::7::7::7::7::7:


----------



## المهندسة البغدادية (7 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلا هذا السؤال في الـ asembly language في 8085 microprocessor
write a program to find the largest number from a series of numbers. the series of numbers is stored in memory locations FA00 to FA09 . the result is to be stored at memory location FA0A​مع جزيل الشكر


----------



## علىزكى (9 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا يا باشا على المجهود دة


----------



## مهندس بيوميديكال (23 سبتمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## محمد جزائر (6 ديسمبر 2008)

بترك الله فيك يا اخي


----------



## مها موسى (10 ديسمبر 2008)

بجد موضوع اكثر من رائع

بس انا كنت عايزة شرح مبسط او كتاب بس اسلوبة سهل عن ال 8051

بجد جزاكم الله كل خير

وربنا يوفقك


----------



## محمدالقبالي (10 ديسمبر 2008)

اولا: بارك الله فيك يا اخ احمد ستريك على الدروس الرائعه 
ثانيا: اليوم انا احب ان اضيف تعليمه مهمه وهي GOTO $ (+ or -)number 
هذه التعليمه مهمه وهي تفيد عندما تريد ان تقفز من تعليمه او عده تعليمات او تتراجع عن تعليمه اوعده تعليمات او عندما تريد عمل لووب غير منتهي اي حلقه غير منتهيه. 

مثال :
1- عندما تريد ان تقفز من عده تعليمات مثلا خمس تعليمات تكتب GOTO $+5 فعندما يصل تنفيذ البرنامج الى هذا السطر يقوم بتجاهل الخمس التعليمات التاليه وينفذ ما بعدها. 
2- عندما تريد التراجع عن عده تعليمات ولنقول ثلاث تعليمات تكتب GOTO $-3 فعندما يصل تنفيذ البرنامج الى هذا السطر يقوم بالتراجع ثلاث خطوات وينفذ ماقبلها.
3- عندم تريد عمل لووب غير منتهي تكتب $ GOTO وهنا يقف تنفيذ البرنامج عند هذه التعليمه إلا اذا حدث امر مقاطعه. 
 :1: :78:


----------



## محمدالقبالي (10 ديسمبر 2008)

اولا: احب ان اشكر الاخ احمد على هذا الموضوع الممتاز 

ثانيا: انا عندي اضافه عن الامر goto وهي:

يمكن إستخدام هذه التعليمه عندما تريد القفز من تعليمه او عده تعليمات او عندما تريد التراجع عن تعليمه او عده تعليمات او عمل لووب غير منتهي.

الامثله:
1- عندما تريد القفز من عده تعليمات ولنقول ثلاث تعليمات تكتب goto $+3 , فعندما يصل تنفيذ البرنامج الى هذا السطر يقوم بالقفز عن التعليمات الثلاث التاليه وينفذ ما بعدها. 

2- عندما تريد التراجع عن عده تعليمات ولنقول خمس تعليمات تكتب goto $-5 , فعندما يصل تنفيذ البرنامج الى هذا السطر يقوم بالتراجع عن التعليمات الثلاث السابقه وينفذ ما قبلها.

3- عندما تريد عمل لووب غير منتهي اي حلقه مغلقه غير منتهيه تكتب $ goto , فعندما يصل تنفيذ البرنامج الى هذا السطر يقف عنده ولا ينفذ التعليمات التي بعدها إلا في حاله حدوث امر مقاطعه interrupt.

اريد التعقيب على كلامي منك يا اخ احمد
:1:


----------



## محمدالقبالي (11 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا يا اخ احمد على هذه الدروس الرائعه


----------



## محمدالقبالي (14 ديسمبر 2008)

مشكور اخي احمد على البرنامج ولكن من الضروري تحديد قيمة الهزاز(Crystal Osclator) مثلا علشان تحسب زمن تنفيذ دورة التعليمه من القانون:

instruction cycle = 4 / crystal value​ 
فإذا كانت قيمه الكريستاله 4ميجاهرتز فيكون زمن تنفيذ دورة التعليمه هو واحد ميكروثانيه. :78:


----------



## therarocky (12 مارس 2009)

*100000000000 شكر*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

الاخ الفاضل م / احمد ستريك
والله الواحد بصراحة ما يدري ايش يقولك على هالمجهود :15:الرائع والمتميز 
بس انت شخص متميز :14:

والطبيعي انو مواضيعك تكون متميزة زيك :20: 

جزاك الله عنا كل خير 
وبارك فيك وجعل الله ذلك في ميزان حسناتك 
والله يعطيك العافية 

:84::84::84::84::84::84::84::84::84:


----------



## ghost_adel (13 مارس 2009)

مشعارف اقول شكرن لانها قليله اوى على المجهود ده
لسانى يعجز عن الشكر


----------



## MOHAMEDTN (13 مارس 2009)

احيي فيك هذا التفاني لخدمة اخوانك ...... بارك الله فيك ولك


----------



## محمد أنيس 1 (19 مارس 2009)

ما عم تصير عندي
عم اكتب
goto $+5
بس ماعم يستجيب


----------



## zicus (11 أبريل 2009)

شكراً جداً يا بشمهندس أحمد على هذا المجهود ..
أوامر ال software مش فاهم فيها حاجات كتير .. لو ممكن توضيح اكتر .. 
او لو في لينكات فيها شرح اكتر للأوامر ..
وشكراً


----------



## الـــكـــاتـــب (25 مايو 2009)

طيب لو تسمحون ألحين بديتو بالشغل بس وشهي قطع التركيب اللي أحتاجها ؟؟؟ 
عشان أبدا ؟؟
أرجو الإيجااااابة 

أشكركم على عملكم الجبار 

تحيااااااااااااااااااااااتي


----------



## ayman hikal (28 مايو 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا وياريت تكون جميع الموضوعات ف المنتدي على هذا المنوال وبلاش الرابد شير اصل النت عندي بطئ


----------



## belal-alsharaa (28 مايو 2009)

مشكووورين الجميع على الموضوع القييم


----------



## م.الجابري (9 يوليو 2009)

مشكووووووووور ونتمنى المزيد


----------



## جنة الاوراد (10 يوليو 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
مشكورين على هذا المجهود العظيم وجزاكم الله عني خير الجزاء


----------



## محمد حماده نصر (21 يوليو 2009)

متشكرين جدا جدا على هذا المجهود يابشمهندس


----------



## classical_engineer (1 أغسطس 2009)

الف شكر للبشمهندس احمد ستريك ربنا يكرمك انقذتني 
عندي مناقشة في الميكرو كونترولر يوم التلات 
ومكنتش لاقي داتا عن الموضوع 
بجد ربنا يكرمك


----------



## soso022 (20 أغسطس 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووورررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## الدنجوان العنيد (14 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## حسام الوراقى (14 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيراً
تحياتى


----------



## ibnlaboon (13 أكتوبر 2009)

صراحة يا باش مهندس أحمد الدروس رائعة جدااااااااااااا ومفيدة للغاية

ومشكور وجعل الله ذلك في موازين اعمالك


لكن لدي استفسار عن إذا ما كان هناك أي كتاب باللغة العربية عن الموضوع لأني مبتدأ

ارجو الرد مشكورا


----------



## motikh (17 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكووووووووووووور


----------



## minnab (26 ديسمبر 2009)

thx for ur working ,i want to ask are these instructions for any type of pic, and are these the same when using microbasic?


----------



## مهندس مصر (3 يناير 2010)

رائع جدا هذا المجهود

وبالإضافة أقدم لكم مشاركتى هذه :

*مجموعة من 16 كتاب نادرة فى microcontroller

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t172946.html*


----------



## Essa_Marazqa (3 يناير 2010)




----------



## الطموحة (11 يناير 2010)

*ا

جزاكِ الله خيرا على مبادرتكِ الطيبة .
*


----------



## a4meng (12 يناير 2010)

جهد مشكور صاحبه جدا


----------



## hemaelec (12 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا على هذه المعلومات القيمة وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك وزادك منه


----------



## hemaelec (12 يناير 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا وارجو الا تتوقفو عن هذا العطاء


----------



## حورية_الحور (13 يناير 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## africanoo (8 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## جيتارا صبحي (27 مارس 2010)

بجد مجهود رائع
وموضوع قيم وفيد
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## سالم باقيس (27 أبريل 2010)

مشكور على الجهد الرائع


----------



## محمد مصلح النمر (19 مايو 2010)

*للاستفاده*

نرجوا من اخواننا المهندسون ان يرفقوا لنا الدروس لكي يتسنا لنا الحصول علية والاستفاده منه




ومشكورين على طرح المواضيع










جزاكم الله خير


----------



## محمد مصلح النمر (19 مايو 2010)

مشكور لكل من ساهم بطرح المواضيع


----------



## محمد مصلح النمر (19 مايو 2010)

مشكور لكل من ساهم بطرح المواضيع المهمه والشيقه


----------



## omaa (19 مايو 2010)

مشكور وجميل من قام بطرح الدروس المفيده


----------



## بريمابيرا (31 مايو 2010)

يسلموا كتير الله يوفقك عن جد كتير استفدت


----------



## محمد نجيب دياب (4 أغسطس 2010)

الموقع جامد جدا


----------



## bioeng_amro (5 أغسطس 2010)

يعطيك العافيه بس بالنسبه للاوامر لازم يكون في فواصل بين ال 
source and destination


----------



## سيدسكر (26 أغسطس 2010)

:78::59::75::12:الله يجزيكم كل خير علي المجهود الكبير وشكرا لكم


----------



## سيدسكر (26 أغسطس 2010)

سيدسكر قال:


> :78: :75::12:الله يجزيكم كل خير علي المجهود الكبير وشكرا لكم


 اجو ان يكون الشرح بالصوره ويكون شرح سهل الفم وشكرا


----------



## مهندسة08 (9 أكتوبر 2010)

جميل جداً..شكراً.


----------



## gawed (14 أكتوبر 2010)

ححححححححححححححللللللللللللللووووووووووووووووجدا


----------



## العيون الدامعة (15 أكتوبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## سيدسكر (4 ديسمبر 2010)

انااسف انا طالب غير منتظم ارجو ترتيب الموضيع علي شان انا تاءه


----------



## سيدسكر (10 ديسمبر 2010)

*مشكوووور جدا جدا وفقك الله*​


----------



## سيدسكر (10 ديسمبر 2010)

*جزاك الله خيرا على هذه المعلومات القيمة وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك وزادك منهعغ*​


----------



## محمد مصلح النمر (21 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكور ونتمنى المزيد


----------



## يحيى شحاته (27 ديسمبر 2010)

ممكن تدلونى على حد يعطى دوره فى صيانه وحده الاسنان واكون شاكر جدااااااااااا


----------



## troy555 (3 يناير 2011)

الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## جبران المخلافي (12 يناير 2011)

مشكووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## محمد مصلح النمر (23 يناير 2011)

مشكور


----------



## ahmadba (24 يناير 2011)

موضوع حلو 
و الرغبة عند الاستاذ احمد بتوضيح الاوامر ممتازة
يا ريت تتابع
مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر كتيرررررررررررررررر


----------



## ماجدالمهندسالكردي (3 مارس 2011)

شكرا حب


----------



## مهندسة إن شاء الله (4 يونيو 2011)

بجد جزاك الله خير على الدروس دى فعلا افدتنى جدااااا فى أجزاء مقدرتش افهمها بس بحاول


----------



## mvb (4 يوليو 2011)

الف شكر على المجهود الهائل .بس ياريت البرمجة تكون ب ال c


----------



## eng.3booud (9 أغسطس 2011)

كلامك جميل جدا ومغهوم كتييييييييييييييييييير وااله يوفقك يارب ويزيدك علم


----------



## قبس الطالب (4 سبتمبر 2011)

الله يباركلك


----------



## ahsaan (30 أكتوبر 2011)

:75:مشكور جهدك المميز


----------



## mam2022 (13 أكتوبر 2012)

مزيدا من العطاء فى ميزان حسناتك


----------

